# Eclipse - Basisfragen



## Leroy42 (4. Mai 2006)

Nachdem ich mich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen habe,
auch einmal ein andere Java-IDE als eine von Emacs an _meine Haut zu lassen_,
habe ich mir jetzt mal Eclipse 3.1 installiert.

Läuft auch soweit alles ganz gut, vor allem der nebenherlaufende Compiler gefällt mir.

Ein paar Basisfragen, die ich in der merkwürdigen Hilfe nicht finden konnte und
leider habe ich bisher auch noch keine Tutorial für Eclipse gefunden.

1) Beim Starten via Run kommen keine Ausgaben in die Konsole. Da steht nur "Konsole
nicht verfügbar". Ich muß also um Konsolenausgaben zu sehen immer mit Debug im
Debug-View starten.

2) Gibt es ein Tastaturkürzel für Debug?

3) Wie kann ich ein bereits bestehendes Verzeichnis einbinden? Es gibt keine Funktion
wie "Add File to Project". Nur "New Class" will eine neue Klasse erzeugen, meckert
aber wenn die Datei schon vorhanden ist. Jetzt mach ichs von hinten durchs Auge:
Ich lasse Eclipse eine neue Klasse erzeugen und kopiere dann über Textpad den
Inhalt der woanders existierenden Java-Datei hinein; irgendwie nervig  :shock: 

4) Kann ich bedingte Breakpoints setzen wie wenn eine Instanzvariable eine bestimmte
Bedingung erfüllt (n-ter Durchlauf) dann soll die Breakpoint-Bedingung erfüllt sein?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## bummerland (4. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) Beim Starten via Run kommen keine Ausgaben in die Konsole. Da steht nur "Konsole
> nicht verfügbar". Ich muß also um Konsolenausgaben zu sehen immer mit Debug im
> Debug-View starten.


Window-Show View-Console


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2) Gibt es ein Tastaturkürzel für Debug?


F11


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3) Wie kann ich ein bereits bestehendes Verzeichnis einbinden? Es gibt keine Funktion
> wie "Add File to Project". Nur "New Class" will eine neue Klasse erzeugen, meckert
> aber wenn die Datei schon vorhanden ist. Jetzt mach ichs von hinten durchs Auge:
> Ich lasse Eclipse eine neue Klasse erzeugen und kopiere dann über Textpad den
> Inhalt der woanders existierenden Java-Datei hinein; irgendwie nervig  :shock:


File - Import


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4) Kann ich bedingte Breakpoints setzen wie wenn eine Instanzvariable eine bestimmte
> Bedingung erfüllt (n-ter Durchlauf) dann soll die Breakpoint-Bedingung erfüllt sein?


rechts auf breakpoint - breakpoint properties... - Enable condition


----------



## Kawa-Mike (4. Mai 2006)

zu 1 ?? Hast du mal ein einfaches HalloWorld-Programm laufen lassen.

zu 2 -- F11 = Debug last Launch, 
CTRL F11 Run last Launch.

zu 3) Wenn du eine Datei mit Endung *.java in dein Projektverzeichnis kopierst, und dann "Refresh" im Packageexplorer ausführst, solltest du die neue Datei sehen.
Wenn du new Project ausführst, und dann den Verzeichnisnamen als Projectnamen angibst, erkennt Eclipse das schon ein Projekt vorhanden ist und fragt dich ob du es importieren möchtest. Dann muss du noch ein paar Angaben machen, wie z.b. Outputfolder und es sollte funktionieren.

4) Doppelclick auf den Rand erzeugt einen Breakpoint, rechte Maustaste - Properties . . . 

Gruss
Mike


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Mai 2006)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Kann ich leider erst heute abend ausprobieren.

Ein Frage noch: Kennt einer ein nettes Tutorial im Netz, das vielleicht auch ein bischen
in die Tiefe geht und z.B. PlugIns empfiehlt, die es Wert sind, installiert zu werden?


----------



## Acha (10. Mai 2006)

Schau mal, ob Dir folgendes weiterhilft. Das ist zwar eine sehr kurz gefasste Einführung, aber bei manchen Dingen durchaus hilfreich bzw. verweist das Tutorial auch auf weitere Links!

http://www.et-inf.fho-emden.de/~swtlab/EclipseEinfuehrung.pdf

MFG

Acha


----------

